# Das ICB-Projekt - Projektübersicht



## nuts (18. April 2012)

*4. Name*

Die Stichwahl aus 4 NamensvorschlÃ¤gen konnte der etablierte Name ICB fÃ¼r sich entscheiden. Er steht fÃ¼r das, was das Rad ist: Das Bike der Internet Community, das Community Bike. Dass dieses Bike eine Trailrakete ist, versteht sich von selbst, oder?

Aus 20 NamensvorschlÃ¤gen haben sich einige klare Favoriten herauskristallisiert: ICB und Trailrakete. Mit grÃ¶Ãerem Abstand erwÃ¤hnenswert noch die Namen Vote, Crowd und Bolzen. Allerdings hat die Entscheidung scheinbar kreative Neuronen aktiviert, weshalb unter UmstÃ¤nden noch ein weiterer Name mit in die finale Abstimmung geht. Vorher gilt es allerdings die Schutzrechte im Detail zu klÃ¤ren, schlieÃlich wollen wir hier nichts wÃ¤hlen, was wir hinterher nicht auch verwenden dÃ¼rfen.


_*3. Design*_


*Runde 1 - OberflÃ¤che*

In einer ersten Umfrage hat sich herauskristallisiert, das die meisten User einen eloxierten Rahmen wÃ¼nschen. 

*Runde 2 - Design*

Aus 20 Rahmen-Designs (also Schriftzug und FarbflÃ¤chen-Formen und Positionen) wurden fÃ¼nf Favoriten gewÃ¤hlt. Diese werden gerade von Carver-Designer alle gleich und final dargestellt, sprich inklusive beispielsweise Grenzen an SchweiÃnÃ¤hten...

Die fÃ¼nf Gewinner sind: 

1. Milk4
2. Roteraute
3. Matze + Waldbauernbub
4. Milk5
5. Milk2


*Runde 3 - Farbe*

Der Entwurf #1  von User Milk hat das Rennen gemacht. Der Rahmen wird dabei teils poliert, teils Glasperlen-gestrahlt, sodass die SchriftzÃ¼ge und Formen durch ihre OberflÃ¤che, nicht aber durch eine andere Farbe erscheinen. 






*2. Ausstattung *

*2.8 - Der Reifen*

Bei den Reifen hat der Onza Ibex 2.4" in der Faltversion das Rennen gemacht. Mit 750g liegt er genau im Mittelfeld fÃ¼r AM / Enduro-Reifen, dank zweier Gummi-Mischungen und hochwertiger Karkasse macht er auch bei Rollwiderstand und Grip eine gute Figur.

*2.7 - Lenker und Vorbau*

Der Sieg geht hier nach Tacherting: Die Modelle Syntace Vector 7075 High20 und Megaforce2 haben das Rennen gemacht. Der Lenker wird mit 8Â° und 780mm Breite verbaut, ist aber kÃ¼rzbar bis 680mm. Der Vorbau wird etwa 50mm lang, es wird darÃ¼ber nachgedacht fÃ¼r die verschiedenen RahmengrÃ¶Ãen eventuell unterschiedliche LÃ¤ngen anzubieten.

*2.6 - SattelstÃ¼tze und KettenfÃ¼hrung*

Die variable und sauber innen verlegte Rock Shox Reverb Stealth hat hier eindeutig das Rennen gemacht. FÃ¼r grÃ¶Ãere Rahmen wird die 150mm-Version verbaut, fÃ¼r kleine die 125mm Variante. Die KettenfÃ¼hrung hat zwei Gewinner hervorgebracht: C-guide und TRS+, Ã¼ber sie wurde in der nÃ¤chsten Runde eine Stichwahl durchgefÃ¼hrt. 

*2.5 - Die Kurbel*

Die Shimano SLX hat diesen Bewerb fÃ¼r sich entscheiden kÃ¶nnen. Bei der KurbelarmlÃ¤nge sind 175mm gesetzt, bei der Kettenblatt-GrÃ¶Ãe ist die Sache spannender. Wir versuchen, eine 22/36er Kombination, wie priorisiert, zu organisieren; falls dies nicht sinnvoll mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde es eben die 24/38er Gangart.

*2.2. - 2.4 Die Sets*

In der Umfrage konnten sich erneut die Gewinner der vorherigen Runden durchsetzen. Deshalb wird in der IBC-Edition das Set aus SLX-Schaltung, SLX-Bremsen und Sun Charger Pro Laufradsatz verbaut werden. 

*2.4 Schaltung*

Im groÃen Zweikampf zwischen den roten und den blauen Jungs hat die Shimano SLX, ggfs. mit XT Kassette, das Rennen fÃ¼r sich entschieden (47%); doch auch Srams X9 konnte mit 30% auf sich aufmerksam machen. Diese zwei Schaltungen werden in Sets verbaut.

*2.3 Bremse *

Gute Bremsen haben noch niemandem geschadet - in einer eindeutigen Entscheidung haben die Produkte von Shimano die Konkurrenz hinter sich gelassen, die Modelle Zee und SLX werden es in die Sets schaffen.

*2.2 Laufrad*

Die Laufrad-Entscheidung war hitzig und von vielen verschiedenen Interessen geprÃ¤gt. Deshalb werden die LaufrÃ¤der mit den meisten Stimmen zusammen mit Bremsen und Schaltungsgruppen in Sets gepackt, wo Ã¼ber sie entschieden werden kann. 

*2.1 Fahrwerk*

In der Fahrwerksentscheidung konnten die RockShox-Modelle Lyrik Solo Air Mission Control DH und Monarch+ R3C das Rennen machen. Sie bilden einen sehr guten Kompromiss aus maximaler Funktion und geringem Gewicht, und sind fÃ¼r ein 2500â¬ Bike ungewÃ¶hnlich hochwertig, wie es auch in der Priorisierungs-Entscheidung verlangt worden war. 



*Rahmen - Geometrie, Kinematik und mehr*


*Runde #1 1 *

Die finalen Geometriedaten fÃ¼r die RahmengrÃ¶Ãen S, M, L, XL und XXL (NEU) findet ihr hier. In der Abstimmung wurden Sitz- und SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge kÃ¼rzer gehalten, um auch bei 650B die Front niedrig zu halten und auch bei hoch bauenden TeleskopstÃ¼tzen genÃ¼gend Absenkbarkeit zu gewÃ¤hrleisten. Der Hauptrahmen wurde etwas lÃ¤nger, um kÃ¼rzere Vorbauten fahren zu kÃ¶nnen.

*Runde #1 0*

Die Diskussion der Kettenstreben-Details zog sich ganz schÃ¶n hin. Im konstruktiven Dialog mit einigen Usern, die dabei geblieben sind, hat Stefan Stark einen Strebenschutz konzipiert, der den Zug unter der Kettenstrebe fÃ¼hrt. Die angelÃ¶teten ZugfÃ¼hrungen liegen optimal um eine Bionicon C-Guide KettenfÃ¼hrung zu montieren. 


*Runde #9*

Die ZÃ¼ge werden am Community Bike in geschraubten Halterungen auf dem Oberrohr verlegt. DurchgÃ¤ngige Leitungen und externe Verlegung garantieren leichte Wartung, die geschraubten FÃ¼hrungen FlexibilitÃ¤t fÃ¼r verschiedenste Aufbauten.


*Runde #8*

Die Community hat sich fÃ¼r den Standard am Ausfallende entschieden: Das AchsmaÃ wird das von Syntace propagierte X12, die Bremsaufnahme fÃ¼r PM180. Auf diese Art und Weise lassen sich 180mm Scheiben ohne Adapter montieren. Das Ausfallende wird mit gleichen Standards fÃ¼r 26" und 650B erhÃ¤ltlich sein.


*Runde #7*

Der *Lenkwinkel* sollte um 1Â° verstellt werden kÃ¶nnen, doch von welchem MaÃ aus? In der flachen Position und bei Verwendung einer 170mm 26" Gabel soll das Community-Bike von Carver einen Lenkwinkel von 65Â° bekommen. 


*Runde #6*

Die *Federwegverstellung *wird mit Hilfe eines X-fÃ¶rmigen Flips realisiert. Das gibt gleichzeitig die Chance, den Lenkwinkel unabhÃ¤ngig vom Federweg um 1Â° zu verstellen. Damit bietet der X-Chip an der Wippe des Community-Bikes folgende vier Optionen:

150mm, steiler Lenkwinkel
170mm, steiler Lenkwinkel
150mm, flacher Lenkwinkel
170mm, flacher Lenkwinkel


*Runde #5*

Der Federweg wurde auf 150 / 170mm verstellbar festgelegt, die Verstellung erfolgt durch UmhÃ¤ngen des  DÃ¤mpfers, nicht durch zwei verschiedene DÃ¤mpfer. Mit 170mm bietet sich ein modernes Enduro, mit 150mm ein klassisches AllMountain


*Runde #4*

Das Fahrwerkskonzept von den Usern Hixx / Benzinkanister / Coffee_Box hat das Rennen gemacht. Das ICB wird ein Viergelenker, bei dem der DÃ¤mpfer im Hauptrahmen nÃ¤herungsweise parallel zum Unterrohr liegt und mit einer im Uhrzeigersinn (Antriebseite) rotierenden Wippe angelenkt wird. 
Dieser Entwurf passt sehr gut zu den Anforderungen aus dem Lastenheft, da er auf ein gutes VerhÃ¤ltnis von StabilitÃ¤t zu Gewicht schlieÃen lÃ¤sst, antriebsneutral ausgelegt werden kann und der Schwerpunkt auch passabel ist.

*Runde #3 *

Erkenntnis aus Runde 3: Die *Anforderungsliste* an das Fahrwerk des Rahmens:

Was den meisten von euch wirklich wichtig ist 

+ Antriebsneutral (wenig Wippen, wenig PedalrÃ¼ckschlag)
+ StabilitÃ¤t
+ Wartungsarmut
+ Gewicht
+ Niedriger Schwerpunkt

Durchschnittlich viele User *legen Wert auf folgende Argumente

. DurchgÃ¤ngiges Sitzrohr (inkl. MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r TeleskopstÃ¼tzen (auch Stealth) Montage)
. BremsneutralitÃ¤t
. Steifigkeit
. Kurze Kettenstreben mÃ¶glich
. Niedrige Standoverheight

Worauf viele von euch hingegen verzichten wÃ¼rden, wenn die anderen Parameter stimmen: 

- Radhebungskurve nach hinten gerichtet
- Flaschenhalter im Rahmen unterbringbar
- DÃ¤mpfereinstellung gut zu erreichen (und schmutzgeschÃ¼tzt)


*Runde #2*

In Runde 2 wurde hitzig Ã¼ber die *LaufradgrÃ¶Ãe* diskutiert, mit allem fÃ¼r und wieder, drum und dran. Der User-Entscheid ging denkbar knapp Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne, das Fazit:

- Das Bike bekommt die Option, *650B oder 26"* LaufrÃ¤der zu fahren, oder eine Kombination davon. Der Fokus liegt aber noch auf 26".


*Runde #1 *

Nachdem das Projekt auf groÃe Resonanz stieÃ, wurde zu allererst darÃ¼ber diskutiert, was fÃ¼r ein Fahrrad die Community am besten entwickeln kÃ¶nnte. Das Ergebnis:

- Das ICB wird ein *Enduro / AllMountain / Trailbike*, auf gut Deutsch: ein Mountainbike. 

Weitere Attribute, die in der Beschreibung oft fielen: Schnell, leicht, *nicht zu viel Federweg fÃ¼r mehr Feedback*, flacher Lenkwinkel, tiefes Tretlager, Durchschlagschutz, eher steiler Sitzwinkel.

____________
Der Ãbersicht halber kann hier nur das Team BeitrÃ¤ge posten.


- Signaturen werden nicht mehr angezeigt, um die Ãbersichtlichkeit bei vielen Seiten beizubehalten.


----------

